# Best place to buy cork bark?



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

I need a couple cork rounds and a few flats. I'd be okay with buying in bulk if it's worth the extra money. Any info is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Dont know your location, but Maryland Cork has a website and has the best prices around.



Jacob said:


> I need a couple cork rounds and a few flats. I'd be okay with buying in bulk if it's worth the extra money. Any info is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I'll shoot them an email and see about pricing. I'm from Washington so shipping shouldn't be an issue


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Amazon has some pretty decent deals from the Jelinek cork group in Savanna Ga. Prices are perhaps not as good as Maryland cork, but if you have Prime, shipping is free. Buy the bulk offerings, for the lowest price. ($50 or more at a time). It seems that cork bark prices are rising here of late. I just ordered a box and I was shocked when I went online to buy it.


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Okay I'll definitely check that out. Prime shipping is always nice. I've heard something about cork demand being higher than it's growth rate so that might be why it's gone up so much lately


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I was perusing Glassbox Tropicals for some other supplies and noticed, they have excellent prices on cork bark. There is shipping, but being just merchandise (and light merchandise at that), it should be pretty low.
Just another option: https://www.glassboxtropicals.com/Virgin-Cork-Bark-Flats-s/164.htm


----------



## Jacob (Nov 30, 2017)

Seven bucks a pound if you buy 10? Sweeeet. I miss when it was five bucks a pound though 😂


----------

